# Dell Sim Card Slot



## INS-ANI (Jul 18, 2008)

I want to know about the SIM card slot below my computer, its right where the battery is placed.
Please provide me info regarding what it is for an how can i use it.


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Jul 18, 2008)

Through it u can surf the internet, but it would only work if u have 3G enabled SIM, probably not in India, i have dell too and tried all types of SIM cards but no avail, waiting for 3G !!!


----------



## INS-ANI (Jul 18, 2008)

do ur system even detects the sim card?
mine system gave no response when sim was placed.


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Jul 18, 2008)

^ It wouldn't happen until you have 3G enabled, until it wouldn't detect the sim cards based on our current 2G SIM's


----------



## gopz (Jul 19, 2008)

Its  not because of 3G. Its because you dont have a WWAN Card in the laptop. Google WWAN and you wull learn more.


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Jul 19, 2008)

From Wikipedia:


> A WWAN differs from a WLAN (wireless LAN) because it uses cellular network technologies such as WIMAX (though it's better applicated into WMAN Networks), UMTS, GPRS, CDMA2000, GSM, CDPD, Mobitex, HSDPA or 3G to transfer data. It can use also LMDS and Wi-Fi to connect to the Internet. These cellular technologies are offered regionally, nationwide, or even globally and are provided by a wireless service provider for a monthly usage fee.[1]WWAN connectivity work in the following way, it allows a user with a laptop and a WWAN card to surf the Internet, check email, or connect to a Virtual Private Network (VPN) from anywhere within the regional boundaries of cellular service. Various computers now have integrated WWAN capabilities (Such as HSDPA in Centrino). This means that the system has a cellular radio (GSM/CDMA) built in, which allows the user to send and receive data. There are two basic means that a mobile network may use to transfer data:
> 
> * Packet-switched Data Networks (GPRS/CDPD)
> * Circuit-switched dial-up connections
> ...



I told it in "Short-cut"  , i mean't this technology is currently unavailable in India and therefore we don't have any support for this.


----------



## gopz (Jul 19, 2008)

Krazy Bluez said:


> From Wikipedia:
> 
> 
> I told it in "Short-cut"  , i mean't this technology is currently unavailable in India and therefore we don't have any support for this.



Well we can try to get a WWAN Card and try to use it with a TATA OR RELIANCE SIM card. Might work.


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Jul 19, 2008)

^ nope they have PCMCIA support, their SIM's don't work either


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jul 19, 2008)

me too waiting for a UMTS supported SIM


----------

